# Venting on Walmart Pet dept



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was browsing there today, hurriedly avoiding looking at the bettas, as I have 5 now and have a hard time seeing them suffering so I want to try and save them all, but I know I can't. Today my kids wanted to look at the fish, so I only went to the tank wall. To my surprise, there was a tank full of female bettas. Usually they are kept in cups too but by the sink area. As I watched them, I could see things were not well for them. They had one huge pleco and nothing else. 15 girls with no where to hide, being bullied, and could only huddle in the small corner or float along the top. There was a dominant girl that was harassing the others, as they do. I wanted to buy them all. They were so stressed out, it was awful to see. I have a 42 gallon that I could use as a sorority tank, but my group of corydoras have been breeding for 2 months now and I managed to raise 9 fry that are in there too. I worried about overstocking, since that makes 15 corys, 5 ottos, and 7 rasboras. UGH, I wish they would take better care into their fish. Most of them will probably not make it long enough to find new homes...

Such animal cruelty


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

gosh that's suckie. I got all excited when I first started reading.. Like yay at least they have a nice big space.... But my gosh they all ARE going to die before they even had a chance.... Poor things... Does anyone know why someone doesn't step in and defend these fish... Like PETA or something...


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

PETA probably would not step in as their ultimate goal is to have no more pets. They want everything to be as it originally was before we started domesticating animals. Your best bet is to write a letter to the management, telling them why you were dis-satisfied with what you saw in their fish department, that they will lose you as a customer if they don't change, and that you're going to tell all your friends what you saw lol. Also, explain proper betta care and tell them that they can't females together safely in that set-up, and that they are likely to lose alot of money from dead fish. A few extra cups doesn't cost them that much.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually, I went and inquired about getting some sort of discount when I bought Spiridion a while back since his fins were practically falling off from rot. But the girl told me they don't give discounted fish because they still get credit from the dead fish. 

I don't know if that goes for all Wal Marts, but I know mine still gets the credit from the breeder or whatever and they don't lose any money on dead fish. That really sucks. I just bought him anyway, and I'm glad I did because he's beautiful now!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

erinandares said:


> Actually, I went and inquired about getting some sort of discount when I bought Spiridion a while back since his fins were practically falling off from rot. But the girl told me they don't give discounted fish because they still get credit from the dead fish.
> 
> I don't know if that goes for all Wal Marts, but I know mine still gets the credit from the breeder or whatever and they don't lose any money on dead fish. That really sucks. I just bought him anyway, and I'm glad I did because he's beautiful now!


Whaaaaat?! Dangit, well then just tell them that they are being big meanies XD


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I know! I was shocked. I just don't see how any breeder can just be like "Oh, you killed my fish with fin rot? Bloating from SBD? Dirty ammonia water? Here, let me give you some more." >.> 

I don't know, I understand that they need to get the fish off their hands, but still... Wal Mart? Sigh.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

freakin walmart man... they could lose all the betta lovers in the world and they would still be one of the number one companies... heck probably all the fish lovers in the world... walmart is a monster!


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know, I was just as appalled as I was a few months ago when they had a shipment of what looked like nearly 100 betta cups. All on an end cap shelf, from top to bottom, nothing but bettas. Sad to say that I saw many of them dead in their cups. I can't imagine how they thought they would sell that many before some started dying off. Crazy stupid walmart... I wish there was a way to get them where it hurts, but they are such a big company I bet nothing would hurt them... Stupid walmart


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

tlyons01 said:


> I was browsing there today, hurriedly avoiding looking at the bettas, as I have 5 now and have a hard time seeing them suffering so I want to try and save them all, but I know I can't. Today my kids wanted to look at the fish, so I only went to the tank wall. To my surprise, there was a tank full of female bettas. Usually they are kept in cups too but by the sink area. As I watched them, I could see things were not well for them. They had one huge pleco and nothing else. 15 girls with no where to hide, being bullied, and could only huddle in the small corner or float along the top. There was a dominant girl that was harassing the others, as they do. I wanted to buy them all. They were so stressed out, it was awful to see. I have a 42 gallon that I could use as a sorority tank, but my group of corydoras have been breeding for 2 months now and I managed to raise 9 fry that are in there too. I worried about overstocking, since that makes 15 corys, 5 ottos, and 7 rasboras. UGH, I wish they would take better care into their fish. Most of them will probably not make it long enough to find new homes...
> 
> Such animal cruelty


That's how I ended up with my sorority. I had to leave 4 girls behind, but I am happy in the knowledge that of them are now living it up in my 16 gallon. If I'd have been in possession of a larger tank, all 10 would have come home with me. I'd have been $80 poorer, but it would have been worth it for the joy I've got from my girls. Also, it's ridiculous that they price females that high when nobody seems to buy them, the shops don't want them and the employees never try to sell them because they are "ugly". 
Then again, if they'd have been cheaper I may have said, "Damn the consequences" and bought all ten anyway. ;-)

Not to be an enabler, but...even with your current stocking, 15 females would only slightly overstock you. With one 50% change a week, you'd still be sweet. :twisted:


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, walmart won't discount or adopt out fish. When i found a male with a huge hole(what appeared to be a bite from a rather large fish) in his side that was barly breathing and such they refused to make any compromise or mark him dead. the lady simply laughed and informed me the fish would be flushed as soon as the guy who works the fish area came back.

I happened to have enough on me to buy the crowntail and i brought him home and did what i could to help him, but he was gone by the next night so i returned his dead body for a refund. :/

As for what kinda of breeder would do that? One who breeds mass quantities just for the money. It's often how they make a living, so i understand it in a way.
And it's really sad. I've seen some GORGOUSE females at my walmart,though rarely. a blue lace was there not long ago i wanted to buy and bring home. but any fish/snail/plant i get from walmart dies within a couple weeks.
And it's not my water conditions because i have bettas that have lived for years with me as well as a pair from petsmart i've had fora few months now.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

All of this is why it's best to spend NO MONEY on ANYTHING at wal mart. There are always other options - craigslist, consignment stores, online, doing it yourself, hiring someone local to do it, salvation army, classifieds section in papers or websites like this one. Your money just goes to an oligarchical company who supports the idea of low to no quality of life for the benefit of profit. They do not give a care in the world for the children who sew the garmets they sell, the fish dying in their tanks, or the employees barely scraping by on their low wages.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

greentea said:


> all of this is why it's best to spend no money on anything at wal mart. There are always other options - craigslist, consignment stores, online, doing it yourself, hiring someone local to do it, salvation army, classifieds section in papers or websites like this one. Your money just goes to an oligarchical company who supports the idea of low to no quality of life for the benefit of profit. They do not give a care in the world for the children who sew the garmets they sell, the fish dying in their tanks, or the employees barely scraping by on their low wages.


+1000


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Not to be an enabler, but...even with your current stocking, 15 females would only slightly overstock you. With one 50% change a week, you'd still be sweet. :twisted:


I had been meaning to sit and figure out the stocking situation of my tank, as it is right now though, I am already slightly overstocked by about 15(gallons per inch). I do have 2 filters running, but together that would just rate my tank for 60 gallons. Its also does not have enough hidey places currently for that many girls. Plus I really can't justify the extra $50 or so on new fish to my husband, who doesn't "get" my addiction! Sure makes me want to make a plan to rescue them though...

Do you guys think I really could get away with that many in my tank setup? It's fully cycled and I plan to rehome some of the baby corys when they get a little bigger, so that would eventually reduce my stock....?

OMGoodness, I am already plotting..I have a serious problem


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

tlyons01 said:


> I had been meaning to sit and figure out the stocking situation of my tank, as it is right now though, I am already slightly overstocked by about 15(gallons per inch). I do have 2 filters running, but together that would just rate my tank for 60 gallons. Its also does not have enough hidey places currently for that many girls. Plus I really can't justify the extra $50 or so on new fish to my husband, who doesn't "get" my addiction! Sure makes me want to make a plan to rescue them though...
> 
> Do you guys think I really could get away with that many in my tank setup? It's fully cycled and I plan to rehome some of the baby corys when they get a little bigger, so that would eventually reduce my stock....?
> 
> OMGoodness, I am already plotting..I have a serious problem


I would never use the inch per gallon rule on any fish except maybe tetras. Then again, I just hate it because it leads to such much innacurate stocking from people who don't understand it - not you, just people in general. I go by AqAdvisor for a rough idea then double-check it against what I know of fish in general. Also, you've got to take into account stuff like your filter and live plants. For instance, I am pretty overstocked with ten tetras, 3 cories, 6 bettas and a bunch of shrimp in my 16 gallon but everyone has enough food, enough hiding spaces, my water changes are frequent and I have an excellent filter. I'm even more overstocked if you use the inch per gallon rule...I dread to think what it all adds up to.  But I know the bioload of each of my fish and I know I can get away with it. 

According to AqAdvisor, with your current stocking you'd be 60% stocked if your tank was a 40g. With the girls, you'd be 105%. That's not taking into account your filter.

The money, of course, I can't help you with.  Coffee cups from charity shops are a good hiding place, but of course they don't provide a lot of high-up cover.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

HAHA, yeah I have been thinking about this on and off all day. Good thing I have not felt well today, I need to get to the store and if it had been today, I would have had to answer to the man about it. Thanks for looking into the stocking thing,I had used that site once before but couldn't remember what it was, hurts my head to think too much today (sinus infection) I was also giving my corys 3 inches each, mature, but I think they may be only 2 inches max. I can't remember that either... I do have ornaments and plants that aren't being used currently, small clay pots too. Like you said though, that would only be ground cover. I also have 2 floating betta logs. I might be able to swing it.. Once I get over this headache, I am going to give it some thought. 

I was stocking this tank slowly, then we had babies and my second try at it, I was able to raise some. I have 9 now, the biggest being almost an inch. Had to rethink who was living in the tank when I decided to move them back to it. The first time they spawned, Fred had a delicious meal! I decided then he needed to be moved..

Have your cories ever spawned? I can't seem to get mine to stop!! Its insane, but they go at it almost every day, and have been since mid summer..Its been like 4 months or so now. There are almost a dozen eggs in there right now that are close to hatching. So funny. I have determined that I have 4 females and 2 males, of the adults. 

Again, thanks for your advice and I am considering it. Maybe I can sneak them in this week while the hubby is out of town!!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol, I'm sorry for being such an enabler! I love to live vicarious fishy dreams. 

My cories have never spawned - I think my tank is too warm and the footprint not large enough, plus my shrimp, snails and bettas would probably eat any eggs that were laid. However, if I inherit my sister's tank in summer I would love to give it a go, and maybe get a breeding pair of killifish too. My local aquarium club really encourage new breeders, especially young ones, so I'd have a lot of support from them. 

I'm very jealous of the amount yours are spawning! It must be so exciting.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dol's a walmart rescue...and the only things preventing me from going out and rescuing every one of those poor little babies are $$$ (broke college student syndrome) and knowing I just don't have space for 'em right now


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

If you buy more you just support their cruelty, they dont care if the fish die as they get money either way, they just get more from you.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mars788, I am with you on that. I'm not a college student, but none the less its hard for me to justify spending the extra money that could be for groceries and what not when I already have 5 tanks up and running. I am proud of my 2 walmart rescues as they are both very beautiful now 

Greentea, you make a very valid point. On the other hand, they will never be run out of business no matter if we choose to boycott them or not. Somehow, I always end up back at walmart even when trying to avoid them for one reason or another. Heck, the city where I live, we have 4 of them. They are all super walmarts too! But yes, even if I were to rescue those that are there, there will always be more cared for the same way by the stores... If only there were a way to get through to them.. Its such a shame


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the most effective way to deal with Walmart is either:
a) boycotting and telling everybody and raising a huge fuss
b) rescuing every fish you possibly can and asking all your friends to do so, whilst again raising a huge fuss

Either way, your patronage or lack thereof won't be noticed unless you kick up a hullaballoo.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I know that even though they were WalMart fish I'd never trade anything for the time I had with my Aki and Maka. I miss them both terribly but I loved and still love them so much the strange diseases that killed them were worth fighting for them.

If I could...I'd still try to rescue WalMart fish. I know another is just gonna replace it but guys...Look at your favorite betta and ask yourself: "If they were in WalMart would I really leave them there just to prove a point?" Why punish them? The real victims?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Stop the demand and they will end the supply. 

There are many Walmart's that have stopped selling fish all together because of so many complaints. So yes, boycotting can and does make a difference. Also, some Walmart stores (depends on the manager and how convincing you can be) will give you sick/dying Betta fish free of charge. I have done it myself on more than one occasion.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't get why only some Wal Marts have stopped but others continue. You would think it would be a company-wide decision to stop sellilng them since they get so many complaints. 
I don't think WalMarts in the DFW area sell fish at all but I might need to double check that. I haven't seen fish in a walmart in years - but I usually avoid Walmart unless its an emergency or I have a moment of insanity.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

The walmarts in DFW (at least some of them) still do sell bettas. I just saw some the other day! 

Some walmarts don't even sell fish supplies--because no one buys them, it costs more to keep them on the shelves than it would make them lose money to stop carrying them. It's all about complaints as well as, well, how many get sold. As most of y'all know, other than betta lovers, most people don't buy the extremely sick fish(they look gross and depressing to people who think of them as decor)


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> The walmarts in DFW (at least some of them) still do sell bettas. I just saw some the other day!
> 
> Some walmarts don't even sell fish supplies--because no one buys them, it costs more to keep them on the shelves than it would make them lose money to stop carrying them. It's all about complaints as well as, well, how many get sold. As most of y'all know, other than betta lovers, most people don't buy the extremely sick fish(they look gross and depressing to people who think of them as decor)


well shoot. Maybe I should go see if they do at the ones near me and make a complaint


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to add to this rant, that the other day I was browsing through walmart without the kiddos, and decided to scoot through the fish/pet area. I was extremely happy to see that they have replaced the Betta females into the original cups. After seeing those 15 girls, I went there about 1-2 weeks after, and they were ALL gone, the tank was sitting empty and I just knew that they all died. Unless someone had the same reaction that I did and bought them all. But now seeing that they are back to using the cups, makes me thing for sure that the girls died. I do hate to see them in the cups, so much but I hated seeing them with no place to hide and no where to run in a big tank more. At least they did something about it, instead of just replacing them. I did see across town at another walmart, incidentally they have their girls in a tank but at least with a few plants, that they covered an entire end cap with male bettas again. There were at least 50-75 of them sitting there on the shelf


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

When it comes to the Walmart problem, I absolutely hate to be the one to suggest this but....

Sometimes if you have a big bag, a bigger heart, no money and no tolerance for animal cruelty then you got to save those fish. >.>


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

EmmaliLucia said:


> When it comes to the Walmart problem, I absolutely hate to be the one to suggest this but....
> 
> Sometimes if you have a big bag, a bigger heart, no money and no tolerance for animal cruelty then you got to save those fish. >.>


I dont think suggesting criminal acts is the best way to go. If you can't spare a few dollars on a fish at walmart then you probably can't afford to care for them properly once you get them home.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My walmart has very pretty bettas when they first come in, and unlike some stores they only have about 30 total. But yeah, their conditions deterioate rapidly. Most of my fish are sympathy purchases from walmart. I don't regret it though. And I get a warm fuzzy feeling inside when they are all healed up and turn out beautiful :-D

The last one I got had an ammonia level that turned the water almost black and had the begining of ick. I only got her because on two visits my BF pointed her out and he NEVER points out fish. I figured it was a sign. Now she is all happy and no more ick.


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> If you can't spare a few dollars on a fish at walmart then you probably can't afford to care for them properly once you get them home.


It has nothing to do with whether or not I can afford to take care of them, my two bettas are the most spoiled fish in the northwest. 

Yes stealing animals is dumb, but to continue to support a company that is pretty much straight up bad news is pretty stupid too.

Like LionCalie said, not all managers are heartless, you can talk them into giving you some sick betta for free, nurse it back to health, and have what turns out to be an awesome little companion.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Our Wal-mart never has any females ;( I've been trying to find one for my roomie's daughter's handsome boy (pearl). It broke my heart to have to go through the 20+ cups of filthy water. Some of them were barely half full! Some had very beautiful colors but that's about it.

*cries* those eyes were just begging to be taken home! But with how the water was I don't know if they were manifesting something to make them sick, and I don't know how to take care of a sick fish x.x


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

ZackyBear said:


> Our Wal-mart never has any females ;( I've been trying to find one for my roomie's daughter's handsome boy (pearl). It broke my heart to have to go through the 20+ cups of filthy water. Some of them were barely half full! Some had very beautiful colors but that's about it.
> 
> *cries* those eyes were just begging to be taken home! But with how the water was I don't know if they were manifesting something to make them sick, and I don't know how to take care of a sick fish x.x


Welcome to the forum! BTW just curious- you're trying to find a female for your roommate's daughter's male betta? Please dont put them together unless you are breeding and have conditioned them both for breeding and have them in proper sized tanks. Most likely you would end up with badly beaten up or dead bettas from placing them together.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I know~ I meant a female for breeding, sorry if I didn't elaborate!  

But going into a pet store for fish is so disheartening sometimes...and you never know when they'll get sick if you bring them home!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah ok. I was just making sure  By the way I live not far from you - in Coppell. I got all the females for my sorority from Petco. I can't remember but I'm pretty sure my local Petsmarts have females too. Not sure any of them are breeding quality though. I have also imported a couple of male bettas that I got from aquabid.com. Shipping can be a bit stressful but if you give some time, your female should be fine after she's acclimated and conditioned (I've never bred, just from what I've read here)


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Emmalilucia, I totally misunderstood what you were saying about a bigger bag. I thought you were referring to euthanasia!!! You certainly cleared that up though, and I can't really go against the suggestion of speaking to a manger about taking a sick one home for free, sounds like good stuff to me


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

tlyons01 said:


> I thought you were referring to euthanasia!!!


Oh goodness no! I could never ever euthanize an animal, my childhood dog had to be put down and I cried for two weeks straight!

Nahh, the big bad is referring to shoplifting, but at mjoy79 pointed out that's not a very bright idea, just talking with the managers is probably the best idea.

I got Babydoll from Walmart (Even though I hate that place) and all the bettas there were in really good shape. In fact, the PetCo closest to me is the worst one in my opinion, most of the cups are half empty D: And I have complained about that to the manager everytime I go in


----------

